# Vega 2600 or Nova 2024 - can anyone provide insight?



## BSzydlo (Jan 16, 2011)

I am considering purchasing a new lathe to be used primarily for bowls, hollow forms and platters. I have basically narrowed it down to either the Vega 2600 or Nova 2024 and would appreciate any advice about either. With the current price of a 3520b around $4000 I don't know if spending the extra $1000 would be worth it. I don't know anyone in my area that uses either lathe so I hoping someone on this forum is willing to share their experiences.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You might consider that in that price range, having a
bowl lathe custom made locally becomes an option.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I was going ask you to shoot you Bill Grumbine an e-mail he was a spokesman for Vega 2600 lathe at one time apparently has sold it. Here is what others have to say.

http://www.woodturnersresource.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1367622771

http://www.aawforum.org/vbforum/showthread.php?t=3960

If only turned bowls would definitely look at 2 Hp model.

http://vegawoodworking.com/

Only problem have with Nova DVR 2024 lathe is price, not sure worth $3200. Do not see optional outboard tool rest that normally offered for Nova 1624-44 & DVR XP lathes.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2084108/36336/Nova-DVR-2024-Lathe.aspx

If want to do both bowls & hollow forms definitely go for the 3520B and don't look back.


----------

